# Ovidrel trigger shot experiences please



## jerseygirl412

Hello everyone I'm interested to see what experiences and effects women have had using the Ovidrel trigger shot. 
I had my Ovidrel trigger shot on 3-12 and two back to back IUI's on 3-13 and 3-14. This was after 7 days of using Gonal F starting at 220 then lowered to 150 after bloodwork showed a rapid response at the higher dose. ( this is my first cycle with IUI)

My effects from the Ovidrel started on 3-14 with my second IUI, I have had cramps (period like) and very tender breasts since that day. The cramps today have lessened to little twinges but breasts are still very tender and large. I have to go for my pregnancy test on the 28th 

Lots of :dust ::dust: :dust: to all you wonderful women!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello,

The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test. 

Good luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jerseygirl412

Thank you HappyBunnyAB for sharing. How long did your side effects last for?


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

About 7 - 10 days and one day I woke up and they were gone! :shock: and then my period came...


----------



## jerseygirl412

Oh no :nope: Tomorrow will be 10 days since the trigger shot so I'm kind of keeping my fingers crossed...hoping that my period doesn't come before the 28th with my blood test.


----------



## Casper72

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello,
> 
> The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test.
> 
> Good luck! :dust: :dust:

Same for me. I've had one IUI (2/24) and was convinced it took, but looking back on it, my symptoms must have been due to the trigger shot. On to IUI#2 next week. Good luck to you!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Casper72 said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test.
> 
> Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Same for me. I've had one IUI (2/24) and was convinced it took, but looking back on it, my symptoms must have been due to the trigger shot. On to IUI#2 next week. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Still having symptoms of tender breasts and slight cramping, now wondering if the trigger side effects are just going straight into AF!! Good luck Casper 72 on your second IUI hoping and praying for lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## Casper72

jerseygirl412 said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test.
> 
> Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Same for me. I've had one IUI (2/24) and was convinced it took, but looking back on it, my symptoms must have been due to the trigger shot. On to IUI#2 next week. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Still having symptoms of tender breasts and slight cramping, now wondering if the trigger side effects are just going straight into AF!! Good luck Casper 72 on your second IUI hoping and praying for lots of :dust: for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It was just as much of a pain in the rear yesterday as it was the first time. The nurse had a heck of a time trying to get the speculum into my cervix and never was able to do it. During the process of trying, she hurt me so that I jumped pretty good. She ended up having to go get the MD. He was able to do it, but not easily. He said if I need another one next month I have to get on the MD list for it and have a full bladder at the time of IUI. Great, that sounds comfortable. I'm hoping and praying that it takes this month so I don't have to go through that again! 

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Casper72 said:


> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test.
> 
> Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Same for me. I've had one IUI (2/24) and was convinced it took, but looking back on it, my symptoms must have been due to the trigger shot. On to IUI#2 next week. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Still having symptoms of tender breasts and slight cramping, now wondering if the trigger side effects are just going straight into AF!! Good luck Casper 72 on your second IUI hoping and praying for lots of :dust: for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was just as much of a pain in the rear yesterday as it was the first time. The nurse had a heck of a time trying to get the speculum into my cervix and never was able to do it. During the process of trying, she hurt me so that I jumped pretty good. She ended up having to go get the MD. He was able to do it, but not easily. He said if I need another one next month I have to get on the MD list for it and have a full bladder at the time of IUI. Great, that sounds comfortable. I'm hoping and praying that it takes this month so I don't have to go through that again!
> 
> Happy Hump Day everyone!Click to expand...

Hi Casper
I just started my 2nd cycle for IUI. I was convinced the first one took as well all pregnancy signs...but definitely was the trigger shot. Last night was the first night for my Gonal F, have to go back to RE on Friday for more bw and u/s and if it's like last cycle I'll probably be back for the same monitoring almost everyday until the IUI itself. I had spotting after the 2nd IUI and from that day on cramps and sore boobs. Nausea kicked in about a week after that..which is what convinced me that it took. I hope that you don't have get another cycle next month that this is your month!! Good luck with this cycle lots of :dust: to you


----------



## daisydee9

jerseygirl412 said:


> Hello everyone I'm interested to see what experiences and effects women have had using the Ovidrel trigger shot.
> I had my Ovidrel trigger shot on 3-12 and two back to back IUI's on 3-13 and 3-14. This was after 7 days of using Gonal F starting at 220 then lowered to 150 after bloodwork showed a rapid response at the higher dose. ( this is my first cycle with IUI)
> 
> My effects from the Ovidrel started on 3-14 with my second IUI, I have had cramps (period like) and very tender breasts since that day. The cramps today have lessened to little twinges but breasts are still very tender and large. I have to go for my pregnancy test on the 28th
> 
> Lots of :dust ::dust: :dust: to all you wonderful women!!


Hello There ladies, seems like I am also in the same boat as you all. I took the Ovidrel shot on 4/11 and IUI on 4/13. I developed all kinds of pg symptoms within 3-4 days after IUI. Cramping with occasional pulling and pinching in my lower abdomen, fatigue, fatigue and fatigue, metal taste in the mouth, back pain and my legs hurt, disturbed sleep and vivid dreams until a couple of days back (thats basically till the Ovidrel was in my system). But now all the symptoms are gone and I only have what it seems like The big fat red lady may show up anytime. Looking at all the symptoms, I was really happy thinking it worked this time (IUI #3). Only to see -Ve on the stick today. I will wait till saturday to take the test again. keeping my fingers crossed.

Casper, I too had the same experience as you did with the IUI procedure. The NP had to use 3 different kinds of catheter and finally she had to call the Dr to do the job. I also remembering jumping almost off the bed once. I hope we both (or any women) had to go through this torture ever again. 

The whole procedure is just so stressful. 

Baby dust to all.


----------



## ttcbabyD

For me the ovidrel shot has always been out of my system between 10-12 days post trigger. Personally, I never felt any side effects from the ovidrel shot, I have triggered with it for my past 3 IUI's which have all ended in BFN.


----------



## MrsCompass

I took 10,000UI and it was gone by DPO 11 for me. It really didn't give me pregnancy symptoms other than feeling bloated. 

Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## mylilone

I took the ovidrel shot on 4-24 and had cramps in my legs. I was feeling restless that night. We did BD on 4-24, 4-25 and 4-26 as per my RE. I have a pregnancy test scheduled on 5-8. I want to know if I should still continue doing BD everyday? The sperms will still be inside even if I ovulate today right.. I need some suggestions. I am feeling very tired and cannot stop thinking of getting pregnant. Any help would be much appreciated. Please let me know how do you divert your mind from thinking about these things.

Lots of Baby Dust to all you wonderful women out there.


----------



## jerseygirl412

With both of my IUI's I had the same effects as I said before, and with both times of using the Ovidrel after the effects subsided my AF showed up 2-5 days earlier.

There's really nothing to occupy your time during the 2ww I know I stressed over it both times...

Good luck!!


----------



## Jacquelyn718

Casper72 said:


> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The ovidrel shot will give you the pregnancy systoms. I've used them twice and they have given me side effects like, twinges and tender breast. It can also give you a false positive if is still in your system and you take a test.
> 
> Good luck! :dust: :dust:
> 
> Same for me. I've had one IUI (2/24) and was convinced it took, but looking back on it, my symptoms must have been due to the trigger shot. On to IUI#2 next week. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Still having symptoms of tender breasts and slight cramping, now wondering if the trigger side effects are just going straight into AF!! Good luck Casper 72 on your second IUI hoping and praying for lots of :dust: for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It was just as much of a pain in the rear yesterday as it was the first time. The nurse had a heck of a time trying to get the speculum into my cervix and never was able to do it. During the process of trying, she hurt me so that I jumped pretty good. She ended up having to go get the MD. He was able to do it, but not easily. He said if I need another one next month I have to get on the MD list for it and have a full bladder at the time of IUI. Great, that sounds comfortable. I'm hoping and praying that it takes this month so I don't have to go through that again!
> 
> Happy Hump Day everyone!Click to expand...

I keep having cervix issues and they always make me empty my bladder- next time Im trying, I'm going to fill it up!


----------



## mylilone

Thanks a lot for those words.. It really makes me feel relaxed.. but i know its very hard to stop thinking of it. I am just keeping my fingers crossed.. Good luck to you too.. are you also waiting on your results?


----------



## jerseygirl412

Good luck ladies I hope that you all get your BFP.....Today I have my consult for IFV after 2 failed IUI's!!


----------



## mylilone

Sorry to hear that honey.. didn't want to read and run...Good luck.. Hope you get your BFP this month...


----------



## never2late70

Quick question. Does Ovridel gaurantee ovualtion? Just want to make sure all of my bases are covered as far as DTD

Thanks

Angie


----------



## jerseygirl412

never2late70 said:


> Quick question. Does Ovridel gaurantee ovualtion? Just want to make sure all of my bases are covered as far as DTD
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Angie

Not sure if it guarantees it, but if it helps, I definitely ovulated both times with it, after I had my back to back IUI's I had to go back for my progesterone levels and I definitely ovulated.

Good luck!!


----------



## never2late70

jerseygirl412 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. Does Ovridel gaurantee ovualtion? Just want to make sure all of my bases are covered as far as DTD
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Angie
> 
> Not sure if it guarantees it, but if it helps, I definitely ovulated both times with it, after I had my back to back IUI's I had to go back for my progesterone levels and I definitely ovulated.
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

I just don't know if I have ovulated..My RE/FS doesn't do 21 days labs. Just a blood test if you get a + HPT..My OPK's are and have been + for days! Same with last month, so they are NO help.

I triggered at 4:30am on Thursday(26th) and had the IUI at 2:30pm on Friday (27th). We DTD on the 21st-25th-27th and the 28th. I may try to get him again tonight after work HAHA

Just hope we covered all of our bases.

Thanks so much!

~Angie


----------



## jerseygirl412

never2late70 said:


> jerseygirl412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. Does Ovridel gaurantee ovualtion? Just want to make sure all of my bases are covered as far as DTD
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Angie
> 
> Not sure if it guarantees it, but if it helps, I definitely ovulated both times with it, after I had my back to back IUI's I had to go back for my progesterone levels and I definitely ovulated.
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know if I have ovulated..My RE/FS doesn't do 21 days labs. Just a blood test if you get a + HPT..My OPK's are and have been + for days! Same with last month, so they are NO help.
> 
> I triggered at 4:30am on Thursday(26th) and had the IUI at 2:30pm on Friday (27th). We DTD on the 21st-25th-27th and the 28th. I may try to get him again tonight after work HAHA
> 
> Just hope we covered all of our bases.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> ~AngieClick to expand...


Sounds like you have everything covered!! Good luck FX'd for you :flower:


----------

